# Sandusky/Maumee White Bass Run on the Fly



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone done the white bass run on the fly? Everytime ive been down to the river I only see guys out jigging never any Flyers.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes. Stripping streamers on the parking lot side of bluegrass island (Maumee). Easier water/flow to manage with a fly rod than the main stem of the river.


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Next question. Wet or dry fly? Kind of sounds like they will hit anything you throw out I'm not sure though. I'm new to fly fishing


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

any kind of white streamer, just swing them through fishy water, and hold on


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

If I was to go, I would only take streamers with me. They like to slam minnows. So to answer your question, wets.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I do fly on the maumee for white bass. The white bass run usually does not have much of a crowd. It is actually a good time. If I do not have enough time to go out on the lake I will take a fly rod down to the river for a few hours.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Small flashy clousers---kills em in the the detroit river---3-4 tries to hook a fish on every cast---gets boring after 3-4 hrs


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

How long does the run last? I wouldn't mind trying this, white bass are a blast on the fly.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Clayton said:


> How long does the run last? I wouldn't mind trying this, white bass are a blast on the fly.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


depends on the weather....Usually Memorial day is peak, but the last two years, that was the tail end of the run....keep a close eye on the n.w. forum, thats what we do, to try and plan ahead to have good fishing


----------

